
Google Recaptcha Beaten and Indiegogo Campaign for Virus Sim(see comment) - ozymandias2049
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/virus-simulator/x/24515336#/
======
ozymandias2049
I beat Google's recaptcha
([https://www.google.com/recaptcha/about/](https://www.google.com/recaptcha/about/))
using AWS Rekognition and AWS EC2 where I had one machine in each possible
region (about 20) to keep their algorithm from giving me impossible puzzles.
Seeing is believing, so I ran my system for 20 hours on THIS very website(each
video is 10 hours long):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N16tjueYqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N16tjueYqg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alI13vlEJC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alI13vlEJC4)

Also the FunCaptcha(the one where you rotate some animals) but using Google
Vision API:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5nL5P9FIqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5nL5P9FIqg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl6l-Ww5FSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl6l-Ww5FSc)

My
channel([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkLdZAUsGiuQyT7Oq_0wz7Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkLdZAUsGiuQyT7Oq_0wz7Q))
has videos of it running on S stackOverflow, Disqus, The Google Vision API
website where I got a 0.7 score on V3 Captcha for 40 hours, reddit and this
site(Hacker news).

Code: [https://bitbucket.org/Pirates-of-Silicon-
Hills/voightkampff/...](https://bitbucket.org/Pirates-of-Silicon-
Hills/voightkampff/src/master/)

The readme is not up-to-date, but the relevant files are main.sh and
funCaptcha.sh

You have to beat two things: -Click on the right images FAST ENOUGH -Make sure
they don't blacklist your network and IP

V3 Recaptcha, in fact, only does the later. IP is easy: restart the EC2
machine. Network is hard, you need to switch between them and attempt no more
than one puzzle per try. More when I make the video explainer...

I am making videos on how to set it yourself, hopefully done today. It runs on
a GCP VM with a VNC server as "screen" and uses AWS EC2 as proxies. It's all a
giant shell script.

I designed a new Captcha and will launch a crowdfunding campaign for it based
on the fact that I beat the 2 main captchas in the market, but because some
people I knew died from Covid I made an Indiegogo campaign for an app that
warns you about surfaces you should not touch and finds people who are not
wearing masks around you. This is why I am here.

Please spread the word [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/virus-
simulator/x/2451533...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/virus-
simulator/x/24515336#/)

Ozymandias [ef3add5f32de7d98ead2e7bb6dfad933298fc99e6b910fa3678e3ba54e7303df]
_Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!_

